# Honey Harvesting with a Meat Grinder????



## Kentucky27

This may be the most stupid question there is on this forum, but I am new, and it was something that popped into my head. I was thinking about mechanical ways to extract the honey from the comb. I was thinking about rigging up a potatoe ricer and seeing if that would work. Then I thought, I have a meat grinder that could work. Has anyone thought about/tried something like this? I am trying to think energy efficiency for myself.


----------



## KPeacock

I don't think you'd gain much from the meat grinder. the idea is to either squish the honey out of the wax (crush and strain method) or fling the honey out of the comb (normal extractor method. With the meat grinder, you'd certainly smash up the wax, but it wouldn't be separated frm the honey at all, so you'd have a sticky mess, but be no closer to eatable honey. 

I guess you could grind it up and let it sit on a screen for a bit to drip hney out, but i doubt it would be worth it.


----------



## Harley Craig

Sounds like huge mess to me


----------



## Delta

I am curious if someone comes up with a good idea. I think for a bit to see if I come up with anything. Other ideas what about a seed or wine press?


----------



## Kentucky27

Delta, I actually did some more digging and found some presses online. Nothing that looks great but doable. Anyone used one of these presses?


----------



## cerezha

Apple/vine-juice press would work very nicely. There is a guy from Germany (Berhnard?) he published bunch of pictures on beesource (link?) how he is using this press - very neat setup. 

If you are looking for more exotic ways (meat grinder, I have to admit - very exotic to me!) - what about regular electrical centrifugal juicer? I would imagine that honey should be heated to be liquid enough to pass the juicer. If you wanted to patent it - please, remember who gave you this idea!


----------



## RayMarler

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-58-qt-Storage-Box-Set-of-8-Aqua-Tint/20699681

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermai...gMethod=Recommendation:wm:RecentlyViewedItems

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merc...een=SRCH&sType=1&Search=honey+gate#!HH-606/0/

I got a this Sterilite storage container at Walmart, first link above.

I got 2 dish drainers like the second link above at walmart.

I cut up the dish drainers so that one fits on bottom of the tote. I made it so that the dish slots, when bent, hold frames upside down between the dish slots. I cut up the second drainer to fit on top, keeping the frames straight up and down as they sit upside down.

I got a honey gate from Mannlake, the third link above. I mounted it at the bottom of a short side of the tote.

I put in 5 medium Langstroth frames, upside down, and placed it in the sun (make sure it's not too hot). This setup holds 6 frames, I only had 5 that were capped (I used a cappings scratcher to lift up the cappings on the frames).

I got a gallon plus a pint of honey from this setup. If I had extracted, I would only have gotten 1 pint more. I think this is great for a small number of frames to extract without having to mess up my 4 frame tangent extractor, and clean up is easy. I got my honey, the combs were not destroyed and were put back on the hives wet. This worked great for me and I'll be using it more when I only have a few frames to extract at a time.

I think this would work much better than a meat grinder!


----------



## Bill91143

You know, you can buy a small extractor for around $200.00 and they work very well. Plus, you save your drawn comb. I sure hate to waste drawn comb.


----------



## DarkWolf

I've got a Squeeze-O that's decades old which we use for applesauce and tomato juice that I'm dying to try out. Be interesting to see if it works out when [if] I harvest the TBH.


----------



## honeybeebee

Not the most stupid....but close...


----------



## sqkcrk

Kentucky27 said:


> This may be the most stupid question there is on this forum, but I am new, and it was something that popped into my head. I was thinking about mechanical ways to extract the honey from the comb. I was thinking about rigging up a potatoe ricer and seeing if that would work. Then I thought, I have a meat grinder that could work. Has anyone thought about/tried something like this? I am trying to think energy efficiency for myself.


It's not a stupid question. It is sacreligious though. Extracting, by definition, is removing honey from the comb and leaving the comb intact. CWhat you are talking about is a type of crushing and straining. I think you should do it so you can learn whether it is a good idea or not.


----------



## cerezha

RayMarler said:


> ...I got my honey, the combs were not destroyed and were put back on the hives wet. This worked great for me and I'll be using it more when I only have a few frames to extract at a time.... I think this would work much better than a meat grinder!


 Could you share the picture of the whole setup? Sounds very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush

The reason I see for crush and strain is that when you are a hobbyist it doesn't make sense to spend $200 or more (sometimes much more) for an extractor for a couple of hives. If you're going to spend $200 or more for a press, you may as well buy an extractor...

http://bushfarms.com/beesharvest.htm


----------



## sqkcrk

Or simply buy a single frame extractor. Or build one. Look it up.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

I hesitated to point this out, (but now I am anyway) :lookout: that this is the _Warre _forum. I have never seen such a hive in person,  but its my understanding that an extractor is not much use with a Warre hive.


----------



## DarkWolf

Rader Sidetrack said:


> this is the _Warre _forum.


I was going to say something as well, but I figured.. Naaa... I'll see how many people spout off about buying/making extractors. 

I'd seen several videos on using presses.. "youtube fruit press honey" and they work really well. You can easily build one out of a hydraulic jack and some 4x4 lumber and such. Both my apple trees died, so I shelved that plan since I can't do applesauce/juice anymore. But it applies here, too. 

Most simply crush and strain for simplicity sake. Guess it's all in what you want to go through.


----------



## sqkcrk

Rader Sidetrack said:


> I hesitated to point this out, (but now I am anyway) :lookout: that this is the _Warre _forum. I have never seen such a hive in person,  but its my understanding that an extractor is not much use with a Warre hive.


I wasn't aWarre of that. I came across this Thread clicking on "What's New?" and saw it was under General Beekeeping Forums. Guess I shoulda read further. Good catch Graham.


----------



## sqkcrk

DarkWolf said:


> I was going to say something as well, but I figured.. Naaa... I'll see how many people spout off about buying/making extractors.
> 
> I'd seen several videos on using presses.. "youtube fruit press honey" and they work really well. You can easily build one out of a hydraulic jack and some 4x4 lumber and such. Both my apple trees died, so I shelved that plan since I can't do applesauce/juice anymore. But it applies here, too.
> 
> Most simply crush and strain for simplicity sake. Guess it's all in what you want to go through.


 Food grade 4X4s?


----------



## Michael Bush

I crushed and strained for 26 years because I couldn't justify buying an extractor. I didn't have the money and it wasn't necessary. You could extract a Warre' I'm sure, if the comb had cocoons in it, and because of the way a Warre' is managed it would likely have cocoons in the comb.


----------



## DarkWolf

sqkcrk said:


> Food grade 4X4s?


Oak.  

The 4x4's are just the support frame to handle the pressure of the jack.


----------



## Robbin

RayMarler said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-58-qt-Storage-Box-Set-of-8-Aqua-Tint/20699681
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermai...gMethod=Recommendation:wm:RecentlyViewedItems
> 
> http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merc...een=SRCH&sType=1&Search=honey+gate#!HH-606/0/
> 
> I got a this Sterilite storage container at Walmart, first link above.
> 
> I got 2 dish drainers like the second link above at walmart.
> 
> I cut up the dish drainers so that one fits on bottom of the tote. I made it so that the dish slots, when bent, hold frames upside down between the dish slots. I cut up the second drainer to fit on top, keeping the frames straight up and down as they sit upside down.
> 
> I got a honey gate from Mannlake, the third link above. I mounted it at the bottom of a short side of the tote.
> 
> I put in 5 medium Langstroth frames, upside down, and placed it in the sun (make sure it's not too hot). This setup holds 6 frames, I only had 5 that were capped (I used a cappings scratcher to lift up the cappings on the frames).
> 
> I got a gallon plus a pint of honey from this setup. If I had extracted, I would only have gotten 1 pint more. I think this is great for a small number of frames to extract without having to mess up my 4 frame tangent extractor, and clean up is easy. I got my honey, the combs were not destroyed and were put back on the hives wet. This worked great for me and I'll be using it more when I only have a few frames to extract at a time.
> 
> I think this would work much better than a meat grinder!


I can't picture this, so how about a picture with a frame sitting in. I know it's a lot of trouble, but it sure would help.


----------



## DarkWolf

Robbin said:


> I can't picture this, so how about a picture with a frame sitting in. I know it's a lot of trouble, but it sure would help.


I got what he's saying. 

The bin catches the honey. Placing the frames in upside down causes them to drain out because of the natural UP angle of the cells (which would be DOWN) The one dish drainer (bottom) holds the frames between the plate slots. The second drainer (on top) keeps the frames from falling over.

Uncap the frames, put them in upside down, wait in a warm place. The honey flows out on its own.


----------



## Riskybizz

One of the true unique pleasures of beekeeping regardless of whether you are a hobbyist, commercial or sideliner is getting to extract your hard earned honey crop when and if it becomes available. Everyone should be allowed to enjoy that experience once or twice as part of this hobby or profession. For me there is nothing more frustrating than trying to work with honey trying to crush, strain, chop, grind or whatever. It would appear that having to mess with honey in that regard just once would drive many people away from keeping bees for good. It would also appear to me that many, many, individuals would gladly (justify) and shell out a few bucks to buy a 2 frame, 9 frame or 20 frame extractor to assist them with that endeavor. After asking my wife to help me extract honey using a 4 frame hand cranked extractor for two years the fascination of that labor for her at least wore off quite rapidly. "So John" she asked one afternoon, "don't they make a machine with a motor to help you do this stuff"......to which I replied "well yes" ..perfect she said…”go buy one !” so I did.


----------



## snl

I use a cement mixer!


----------



## Kentucky27

Well this has turned into a very interesting conversation. I am planning on getting a warre hive so I want the wax and honey. That is why I was thinking a grinder to pulverize everything and make separation easier. 

The press seems the way to go. It seems that you can make one. I could be real energy efficient (I use that term instead of lazy) and out an electric cylinder on it so I don't have to do any cranking myself. 

I like all of the approaches that everyone has out on here. I will be checking them out over the next several months I am sure.


----------



## Kentucky27

snl said:


> I use a cement mixer!


Does this work?


----------



## David LaFerney

RayMarler said:


> ...
> 
> I cut up the dish drainers so that one fits on bottom of the tote. I made it so that the dish slots, when bent, hold frames upside down between the dish slots. I cut up the second drainer to fit on top, keeping the frames straight up and down as they sit upside down....


Do you by any chance have any pictures of that?


----------



## sqkcrk

DarkWolf said:


> Oak.
> 
> The 4x4's are just the support frame to handle the pressure of the jack.


We have had Threads about cleaning a stainless steel extractor and there are plenty of people who think that HOT water isn't good enough. How do you clean wood well enough?


----------



## David LaFerney

Wood is naturally antibacterial - like honey.


----------



## RayMarler

Concerning my post of my extractor-less extracting...

I'm very sorry, but I don't have a way of doing pictures at the moment.


----------



## marshmasterpat

Hmm, not even a newbie yet cause still looking for swarms that will stay with me.

But I was thinking, what about one of those old clothes wringers that you used to squeeze water from your clothes after you scrubbed them on the old scrub board. Have seen those things used for some other neat uses that were just as far from the original purpose as this is.

Now let it rip. LOL


----------



## jadebees

It is easy to smash the comb with a potato masher or similar. The next step is to warm the honey,gently and let the wax float. Skim and repeat for a few days. Be patient, its do-able.


----------



## jadebees

I have put broken comb chunks in a salad spinner. Decap first. Seems stupid,but works great!


----------



## cerezha

jadebees said:


> I have put broken comb chunks in a salad spinner. Decap first. Seems stupid,but works great!


Why stupid? My wife forbid me to use hers because it is fancy Swiss-made... also fruit press should work great!


----------



## rniles

Hey Ray,

How long does it take to extract using your method. Interesting idea by the way!



RayMarler said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-58-qt-Storage-Box-Set-of-8-Aqua-Tint/20699681
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermai...gMethod=Recommendation:wm:RecentlyViewedItems
> 
> http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merc...een=SRCH&sType=1&Search=honey+gate#!HH-606/0/
> 
> I got a this Sterilite storage container at Walmart, first link above.
> 
> I got 2 dish drainers like the second link above at walmart.
> 
> I cut up the dish drainers so that one fits on bottom of the tote. I made it so that the dish slots, when bent, hold frames upside down between the dish slots. I cut up the second drainer to fit on top, keeping the frames straight up and down as they sit upside down.
> 
> I got a honey gate from Mannlake, the third link above. I mounted it at the bottom of a short side of the tote.
> 
> I put in 5 medium Langstroth frames, upside down, and placed it in the sun (make sure it's not too hot). This setup holds 6 frames, I only had 5 that were capped (I used a cappings scratcher to lift up the cappings on the frames).
> 
> I got a gallon plus a pint of honey from this setup. If I had extracted, I would only have gotten 1 pint more. I think this is great for a small number of frames to extract without having to mess up my 4 frame tangent extractor, and clean up is easy. I got my honey, the combs were not destroyed and were put back on the hives wet. This worked great for me and I'll be using it more when I only have a few frames to extract at a time.


----------



## lorcoalaska

Oh I think a meat grinder would work fabulously, just put what it churns out into mesh bag to strain...I am going to try it! I have a grinder that will blow through a moose lickety split. Just use a course plate.


----------



## beekeeper

I took a plastic 20L basket, drilled holes of 3,5mm on the bottom, put honeycomb into the basket and crashed it by a knife (you can try to "mince" it by a drill).


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries

Oh


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries

We're do you buy these extractors bill91943?


----------



## Harley Craig

if you are going to make a press, do the whole box at a time, Weld a jig to sit a box in with a piece of all thread and a crank attached to a plate that just fits inside the box. set box in crank it down through a screen of some sorts and when you are done you just pull your empty box.


----------

